# Thrift Store Find, can't find information on it anywhere!



## Chilly84 (Sep 29, 2019)

It's a green Hilco military-type flash light with the angled head. Can't post pics yet. Anyone ever seen one? I can't find anything about them in my research.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 30, 2019)

Did you try google image search using hilco flashlight?
https://www.google.com/search?q=hil...ivjkAhVMRqwKHRnlAKAQ_AUIEigC&biw=1120&bih=919


----------



## Chilly84 (Sep 30, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Did you try google image search using hilco flashlight?
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hil...ivjkAhVMRqwKHRnlAKAQ_AUIEigC&biw=1120&bih=919




Yep, I couldn't find it anywhere in image search either. It's been rather tough to locate.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 1, 2019)

Chilly84- Welcome to CPF, I wish you luck with your search. You can post pics here after one more post, you need to use a photo hosting site such as photobucket. Pics of old stuff are always fun, looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Chilly84 (Oct 8, 2019)

scout24 said:


> Chilly84- Welcome to CPF, I wish you luck with your search. You can post pics here after one more post, you need to use a photo hosting site such as photobucket. Pics of old stuff are always fun, looking forward to seeing them!




Thanks, glad to be here! I just started collecting recently and plan on keeping this Hilco I'm trying to find info on, but still nothing yet besides the brand name, style, and where it was made. I'll post some pics asap! Thanks again for the welcome!


----------



## snakebite (Jun 16, 2020)

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights.cfm
if its not here it may be actually rare.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 17, 2020)

Hilco were made overseas so they caused a lot of Americans to get bitter beer face about them. Seen as knockoffs by many. They were made of the same parts and pieces as their American counterparts like Rayovac, and Eveready. 

I did not find any info on the right angle light. Pictures might help there.


----------



## sledhead (Jun 17, 2020)

snakebite said:


> http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights.cfm
> if its not here it may be actually rare.



Bookmarked...nice site, thanks!


----------

